# gift bags from newspaper..cool



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://howaboutorange.blogspot.com/2010/07/how-to-make-gift-bags-from-newspaper.html


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

If I ever run out of cloth (ha, ha)...I could use paper!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I look at it this way its free i already have it and the grandkids would never notice they are too worried about whats inside and even if they did notice they would just shrug it off as, well thats out grandma.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

LOVE those, thank you! My DDs birthday is coming up soon and I plan on making these to put her gifts in


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Not only can you use newspaper but you can use other papers too. I love the idea and they make perfect gift bags. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the website. I buy multiple sunday papers for the coupons. This is a great way to recycle. I can use them for purchases when I sell at craft shows.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Jo in PA said:


> ... I can use them for purchases when I sell at craft shows.


What a great idea!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm, might make some. I've always wrapped gifts in newspaper. Now I can be cheap and classy at the same time.


----------

